# Brits : Christmas No 1 opinions



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

How do all the Brits on here feel about Rage Against The Machine's 'Killing in the Name' beating that X Factor karaoke singer to the top of the charts. I expect a lot of indifference from classical fans but you may surprise me. To be honest, this is the first time in many years I have took any notice at all of the charts.

My feelings on it are mixed. I like the RATM song and have their first 2 albums and think they are decent enough if a bit 'samey', but it's a bit sad it needed a facebook campaign to defeat Simon Cowell's stranglehold of the Christmas top spot. But I can't stand those reality TV talent shows and fame hungry contestants, so the positives outweigh the negatives.

However, Cowell is the big winner really as he has a stake in Sony BMG, which is the record label of both artists, and the contest between the two only helped to boost sales of both singles.

Now we need people to keep buying the RATM single all year and keep it at the top spot until it beats those Wet,wet,wet or Bryan Adams songs that, if I remember correctly, have the longest consecutive weeks at the No 1 spot.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I know the whole "Sony BMG" argument is being used my many people but I think thats missing the point. The point is people don't want another hollow cover song for Christmas number 1 (a spot which used to be much more special) and by creating such a massive who-har over it, it's helped the xmas no.1 spot to regain it's importance. (although it isn't important, quite trivial really)

On finding out about the RATM campaign Cowell's comments were along the lines of: "it's silly" or "its aimed solely at me" (which it is), as if the no.1 spot was his by default, just coz' he's won it 4 years in a row. Musical taste is a democracy, and people who don't like the fact that X-Factor's manufactured bollox brainwashes half the country for a quarter of the year only to have it climax in yet-another schmaltzy cover-song unchristmassy Christmas no.1 bought Killing in the Name for a bit of anarchy.

Yes I know Killing in the Name isn't Christmassy. Yes I know Cowell's single sales have probably benefited from all this competition. But the simple truth is this chart battle has restored the care people used to have for this no.1 spot.

In short:

It allowed people who don't like X-Factor to participate who had been neglected for the past five years. And I was one of them!


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

Uhh, I read about this couple of days back and I thought the entire thing was quite idiotic tbh. I'm not from the UK though (but hey, couldn't resist posting ), so I don't know much about X-Factor, but why would any music fan give a rats *** bout' what's number 1 and what's not? Besides, the entire thing seems ironic. Choosing an overblown, 18-year old song which has already sold millions over a crappy pop-tune?...(I'm guessing it's the _**** you_ lyrics part)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Pete Paphides, the Times rock critic said "In different ways, they’re both as clichéd as each other."
Not having heard either song, I can't really comment.

In my opinion the best two rock bands at the moment are Elbow and the Kings of Leon, and that's because they both spent years working at it before they became famous. Try listening to "One Day Like This" (Elbow) and "Cold Desert" (Kings of Leon). Instant fame doesen't produce songs like that.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Pete Paphides, the Times rock critic said "In different ways, they're both as clichéd as each other."
> Not having heard either song, I can't really comment.
> 
> In my opinion the best two rock bands at the moment are Elbow and the Kings of Leon, and that's because they both spent years working at it before they became famous. Try listening to "One Day Like This" (Elbow) and "Cold Desert" (Kings of Leon). Instant fame doesen't produce songs like that.


I've heard that bloody Elbow song far too many times already. I thought it was mediocre the first time I heard it and my opinion of it has only declined over time. To me Elbow seem like a poor man's Doves. And as for Kings Of Leon, that is a band I thought were pretty decent around 'Youth and Young Manhood' and 'A-ha Shake Heartbreak' but the last two offerings have either contained bland songs like 'Use Somebody' or annoyingly popular drivel like 'Sex on Fire' or 'On Call'. But if you like them, thats fine. The question of the best rock band around today is too difficult to answer, but if you were to say best _popular_ rock band I'd say Kasabian at the minute. I do, however, think rock music is in the doldrums a bit at the moment and most big name bands are pretty awful (Foo Fighters, QOTSA, Arctic Monkeys, Coldplay, The Killers, Nickelback etc).

Back to the topic. The irony in the RATM campaign is that the song repeats the line '**** you, I won't do what you tell me' about 17 times, which the facebook campaigners obviously meant to send a message to Cowell et al, yet the people who bought the single were doing exactly what these people had told them to do. Fair dos to the band though. They didn't plan the campaign, yet are going to donate a lot of the profits to a homeless charity and give a free gig in the UK.

What are some better choices than 'Killing in the Name'? I would have like to heard Frank Zappa's 'Don't Eat the Yellow Snow' as it has a useful winter time message behind it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Argus said:


> The question of the best rock band around today is too difficult to answer


My personal favourite is Wilco, but their last album was a disappointment.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Apparently that X Factor lad is going to be No 1 over New Years anyway, so that was a waste of time. I actually heard his song the other day. All I can say is I wish it was possible to _un-hear _things. It's like an aural version of goatse. Give me atonal nonsense anyday.


----------

